

Realtime API Management with Pushpin and Kong - jkarneges
http://blog.fanout.io/2015/07/14/realtime-api-management-pushpin-kong/

======
stpeter
"All APIs can benefit from API management, realtime or not." Amen to that! :-)
It's good to see this kind of thing coming to realtime, although it's kind of
sad that some of the backend services mentioned don't have support for
WebSocket yet...

~~~
jkarneges
Realtime is still a fairly new concept in the world of API tools. The realtime
APIs most of us know about (e.g. Twitter, Dropbox, etc) were all built from
custom infrastructure. We'll get there. :)

------
sinzone
This is a great addition for real-time/streaming APIs

